# How many dogs should I groom a day?



## pugnpitlover (Mar 30, 2012)

I am a new groomer. I completed my training and all of my "practice dogs" about three months ago. My boss has some magical schedule that says I should be doing five dogs a day by now. I am currently only doing four dogs and since it takes me longer than two hours per dog, I am unable to take breaks or lunch in order to get them out in time. I have been threatened with writeups if I get over-time and recently somebody started imputting my lunches, so I am not getting paid for that half hour even though i am working through it. 
I refuse to send out a shoddy product or put an animal in danger because I am in a hurry. How many dogs should I be doing at this point and how do I get that through to my boss? They have threatened to put me back as part-time and take away my benefits if I don't speed up, and if I quit I may have to pay back the money they paid to train me...Help!!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You are doing a dog a day more than the person I hired, who also just got out of school a few months ago. So I would say you are doing great, and your ideas and thoughts are right about not rushing and injuring a dog. Sounds like your place of employment is a box store corporate, and unfortunately the bottom line seems to be their only concern. Explain to your boss how you are going as fast as you safely can and that in time, your speed will improve. If they wont listen I dont know what to say except that they are idiots and are going to cause an injury to a pet because of their stupidity.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

What types of dogs does your boss have you grooming? 

I'd say at 3 months out your doing great.


----------



## pugnpitlover (Mar 30, 2012)

animalcraker said:


> What types of dogs does your boss have you grooming?
> 
> I'd say at 3 months out your doing great.


I groom all breeds. The only breed we are definately allowed to mark out two time slots for is the Standard Poodle


----------

